# Stuck mantid



## collinchang635 (Aug 17, 2008)

I used some tape to stick some mesh at the top of my ant mantids container. Unfortunately, the ant mantid somehow got into a very, very small opening near the sticky part of the tape. The nymph got stuck there. I'm not sure how long it was stuck there. When I saw that, I quickly took the tape out with the mantid and 'unstuck' the mantid. After it got free, it could not really climb smooth surfaces like plactis anymore so I got some tissue to out in the wall of its container so that it could grip the sides of the container. Tonight, after i checked on the ant mantid. It was hanging on the side of the container without slipping. Is the mantid going to be okay?


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like it should be ok. That is why I never use tape on anything that small mantids can touch.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 18, 2008)

I had that before and got completely freaked out. The mantis ended up fine.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

Phew, I feel much more reassured. Thanks!  She's looking fine now. Looks like her grip is back.  :lol:


----------

